# CSQ - is it required to sponsor my family in Quebec?



## oabushaban (May 14, 2012)

Dear all,

I am Canadian PR Holder; I am applying for a *family class sponsorship* for my wife and two kids. I've filled the applications and all supportive documents are attached!

My question: is the CSQ (Certificate de Selection du Quebec) required? if so, how to apply for it?


----------

